# Stahls’ Offers Any Word. Any Way.™ Standard Text Templates



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Customizing apparel and accessories is easy with Any Word. Any Way™ Standard text templates from Stahls’. With its wide range of options, this product is great for decorating school or team uniforms and spiritwear, including shirts, jackets, and sweatshirts, plus many other items. 

Both sew and no-sew options are available. Materials include solid-color Poly-TWILL™ and heat transfer media such as Themo-FILM® and Thermo-GRIP®, as well as Boxercraft® plaids, prints, and metallic appliqué fabrics. Block and script styles are offered with connected, unconnected, detailed, and cloud backgrounds in a choice of color treatments, fonts, and split fonts. 

Decorative tails, overlap split-front, and custom overlap treatments also are available. Items come in individual pieces and/or layers for easy custom layout. 

To see all the great options for customizing with Any Word. Any Way.™ Standard text templates, go to Custom Text Templates Any Word. Any Way.â„¢ | Stahlsâ€™. Appliqué Sample Kits allow you to try Any Word. Any Way., and are great for creating display samples.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, Michigan with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

